# Strange stay cat



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

There is a black cat that came to my house this past summer,I called my neighbor and she said he was hers,so I just let him be.Well now he is thin and scared and she claims its not hers anymore,now this past week he has started staying here a lot. But there is something wrong with him,he doesn't meow,he howls like,he will sit in the middle of the road and do this. He doesn't look like a normal cat,his tail is huge. Hes very sweet once he lets you pet him. I will try and post a picture when he comes back.

My 2 bonded and last fosters I have had for a year left yesterday for their forever homes,the lady who got them was telling me someone related to her took in a cat like this and when they took it to the vet,he said the mother cat had mated with something other than another cat? 

What do I do? I have a 14 year old cat and im not really looking to get another,I could take care of him til I found him a home,but would someone take a cat like that? I have really never seen a cat like him before.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds like an urban legend to me. The poor thing is probably howling because he is starving and/or sick in some way. Please try to do what you can for this baby.


----------



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

I have been feeding him.I worked with rescue for almost 2 years and haven't seen a cat like him before,really odd.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I know that hypertension in cats can cause howling. As far as how he looks, we'd have to see a pic to know what you are seeing.


----------



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

I will post a picture when he comes back this evening


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I hope its not a picture of a possum


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

^ LOL. I was kinda hoping it was either a possum or a raccoon.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

i found your cat


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

PittBullLove, any pictures yet of this poor cat?


----------

